# Check this out!!!



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Okay, so I got sucked into "America's Got Talent" this summer. Yes, I am not proud of that fact, but the final episode made it all worthwhile. No, the person I wanted to win did not (it was another kid-America is so predicable), but the Blue Man Group performed Baba O'Riley by The Who. It is awesome. Here's the link to the performance on Youtube. Check it out!!!


----------



## boosehound (Jul 17, 2006)

i dont want to sound like well an assss...... but seriously i realy will never get those five minutes back and the sheer fact a female was singing that song who has no right singing in the first place(not that i do either) o ya was that jesika simpson bears an odd resemblance, anyway ive hurd so many bands do covers and that realy has to be by far the worst although the blue man group is cool i guess i sapose im an old fart who never cought onto it im now cranking the actual version to get that one out of my head, sorry i had to rant their wouldnt have if it just werent for that blasphamous singing


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Everyone's entitled to their own opinion. I think it was great. BTW, that was Tracy Bonham doing the singing. Secondly, if you want to hear some bad versions of Who songs just wait until their "reunion" tour later this year or next year. Those guys are so old and out of practice it is going to be really pathetic. I think the booze has finally gone to your head.


----------



## boosehound (Jul 17, 2006)

your totaly right the who tour will probably be hilarious seeing how peter townshend is practicly deaf! all those yrs with loud concerts and loud studio headphones will do it, i still think the blue man guys were cool with the song but the singing just ruined it for me, and no no boose to my head im actaull on strict doctors orders i cant drink and i havent, ment no disrespect pete


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

I have it on good authority (footage from "The Kids are Alright") that Pete Townsend's deafness is due largely to an event on the Smothers Brothers show when Keith Moon packed his bass drum with explosives and blew it up on the set-unfortunately, right next to Pete's right ear. Of course, I'm sure being the guitarist for one of the loudest bands in the world (Rock Lists) doesn't help either. 
My ears rang for three days after being in the third row center for a Who concert, then went to see the Clash.

..uh oh


----What was that????????


Blue Man Group was great. Thanks


----------

